# Diskette retten



## sra (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo

Wenn ich eine Datei von der Diskette lesen will, kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Dia andere Datei auf der Diskette kann ich jedoch lesen.

Kennt jemand ein Verfahren, mit welchem man die Datei evt noch retten könnte?

Danke


----------



## santana (11. Juni 2004)

Mit dem Program PC Inspector File Recovery habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ist freeware.

sa


----------



## fluessig (12. Juni 2004)

Als weitere Freewareprogramme kann ich Lost and Found, sowie Restoration empfehlen. Letzteres hat eine sehr einfache Handhabung und hat mir schon einmal aus der Patsche geholfen.


----------

